# Need some medical advise for my fish!



## JWhipple (Jun 20, 2007)

One of my young 3 1/2" blackbelt viejas had one of it's gill covers almost totally torn off in a fight today - I'd say maybe 10% of it is all that's holding the piece of meat on. I doubt it will stay attached throughout the night.

I've put him into an isolated tank and added melafix and stress coat - is there any other advise anyone can give me? Are there any long-term concerns that I need to be aware of? Will it grow back?

Here's a few photos I just snapped of the injury - trust me, it doesn't reflect how bad it really looks when you see the flap of skin moving about when he breathes!


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

IMO all that is required is some TLC. Some good clean water, salt to help prevent any nasties if you feel it is necessary, keep some antibiotics on hand if bacterial or fungal problems do pop up.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

and don't forget frequent water changes. He should be fine.


----------



## JWhipple (Jun 20, 2007)

Should I expect some of it to grow back should what little that's left come off?


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

straitjacketstar said:


> IMO all that is required is some TLC. Some good clean water, salt to help prevent any nasties if you feel it is necessary, keep some antibiotics on hand if bacterial or fungal problems do pop up.


He needs a separate setup with meds and frequent water changes to help him get over this. He can make it, but you gotta pay attention to his recovery.

Salt - 1 tbsp/10 gal
Temp - 80F 
Meds - there's a few antifungal meds, or if you have a source of dried almond leaves put 5-6 leaves in the hospital tank (anti fungal properties, soothing and beneficial to the slime on the fish's body)

Keep us posted with his or her condition.


----------



## JWhipple (Jun 20, 2007)

Well after a few weeks now of that piece of flesh just flapping all over the place, it's turned black. In the meantime, the space that was left uncovered has began to grow back in.

The piece that turned black though is now setting back in place - go figure? I've got him moved back into the main tank...

Here's a photo I took today.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Seems like the wound has healed cleanly, which is the main thing.
Maybe that darker patch will sort of scab over and remain a permanent 'battle marking/scar,' or maybe it'll eventually peel off on its own. Either way, it's probably best to just keep doing what you're doing and let things take their course naturally.

It appears as though he's gonna do just fine---nice work! :thumb: 
BV


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

I could be wrong (I'm no fish doctor nor have I had a fish with this type of injury) but I am guessing that the black area is dead tissue. If this is the case it will most likely either all fall off at once, slowly come off, or it could be a source for future infections. I would keep a close eye on it just in case. Good luck and it is good to see that your fish has made it this far and seems to be doing much better.


----------



## JWhipple (Jun 20, 2007)

And the healing continues!


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

He's made a nice recovery :thumb:


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Excellent progress!
BV


----------



## JWhipple (Jun 20, 2007)

Welp, if I didn't know any different, I'd swear that it never had a medical problem!

Here's the newest closeup of the effected area!

This fish has forever earned the name , "Gill" because of this incident though 

Yes - I like giving my fish names LOL!


----------



## WakinAZ (Mar 16, 2006)

Good job. A little salt, clean water and time will cure most injuries. The Koi Vet, Erik Johnson, has pics of a koi with a huge injury hole that just filled in on its own with a simliar regimen. Fish, amphibians and reptiles have regenerative powers we mammals should envy.


----------



## JWhipple (Jun 20, 2007)

Another quickie update:


----------

